# Cushion plunger help w/ compound



## Bowfinger63 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello all, I’ve been a compound finger shooter for nearly 25 years now and I have recently purchased two new bows to replace my old ones. 
A Martin Scepter V to replace a Cougar 2000 for the hunting bow.
And a Mathews (gasp!:mg Apex 8 to replace the Martin Scepter II, for 3-D and target shooting
.
Here’s my dilemma, I have a cushion plunger with a springy rest on the end ( IDK the name ) I do like it, but want something more smoother. This one is for my hunting bow.
On my target bow I Had a NAP low profile cushion plunger, however it’s been trashed ( either the shaft or the tube is bent causing stickiness and behaving inconsistently. That and the original support arm broke off years ago. I was able to make a replacement one from some .035” welding wire. That worked, but had to replace every few months.

I decided to upgrade the quality of the cushion plungers. After looking at some I bought two mid-priced cushion plungers.
The first being a X-Spot Deluxe ( http://www.lancasterarchery.com/x-spot-deluxe-cushion-plunger.html )
And the second is a AAE Gold micro plunger (http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aae-gold-micro-plunger-colors.html ).

They are both a huge improvement from the NAP low profile and others I’ve bought. However, when installing on my bows, I can’t get enough reach for centershot) I bought a wrap around support arm that said it works with compounds with cut out shelves, it does not. The mounting plate is .190” thick . and that takes away the reach I need to get the plunger in reach of centershot.

I would like to be able to use the cushion plungers, as they seem very durable, and ease of adjustment. I like the clickable adjustments and index reference. The X-spot has very smooth action.
Can anyone suggest what I can do to be able to use the plungers. ( what kind of support arm I can use in conjunction that won’t interfere with the reach of the X-Spot deluxe?
I've already resigned that the AAE Gold micro will be returned, as it is too short to use on the Martin Scepter V the cut out shelve is way huge. Needing a reach of ¾” or more measured from the inside of the window.
Sorry for the long post, just trying to be thorough.


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

Ah, herein lies the problem we finger shooters have. We are dealing with a lack of good products to support our passion.

Obviously the NAP plunger rest, low or regular profile was the best. But since they don't make them anyway, that isn't an option...unless you are left handed and then you might find one on Ebay!

What wrap around support arm did you use that then caused your plunger not to reach center shot?


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

I have always thought that a small extension block of adequate length and shape that would be glued in some way to the inside of the riser below and surrounding the center plunger hole would then allow the use of a simple NAP flipper rest. The block would have to be in a similar shape as the rest itself. The arm of the flipper would be long enough to keep the block from causing interference with the arrow, and also, there would be no problem with the Cushion Plunger reaching center shot. It always looked to me, though I never had this confirmed, that years ago, when the first cut out risers came about, that Chuck Adams did something like that.

Obviously NAP has a Center Rest Flipper, but it lacks the custom cushioning that you are looking for.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I've had a similar problem I typically eventually buy a longer plunger but as a temp fix I ground the adjusting nut down so it was a lot thinner and that gave me the extra 1/8" I needed. I've also moved the spring holder out and the set screw that compresses the spring in to compensate. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I use to use a plunger and flipper rest on my Martin Septer V and Shadowcat.
I have moved on to the Timberdoodle ll.
I have found this rest to be tough and you can adjust the crap out of it, up, down, left and right.
Don.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Bowfinger, I've been going through the same thing. I've just recently taken off the NAP plunger/flipper and put on a Frankenrest. I used a longer barrel from an old plunger to get the length. So far it's working nicely.

If you're interested I've got 3 new unused left handed NAP plunger rests. I just sent a right handed one to Unk, but I'm not giving up my last 2 of those. The left handed bodies should work right handed, but the spring loaded rotational aspect will be taken out of the play. I got a PM a couple months ago from a gentleman on AT that had a couple of right handed models. I don't know if he still has them or not, but PM me if you're interested.

Yeah, BL is right, we finger dinosaurs have been dis-enfranchised...


----------



## geezer hunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi again---I used a springy with the Scepter V and it was fine---I also use a springy with my Scepter ll for hunting (and target). I like it better than a cushion plunger because it is more durable in the brush and a slight curve keeps the arrow on the rest when (gasp) I curl my fingers. Not too expensive--I bought it from the maker/inventor (not sold in stores anymore) PAt Norris see 
www.patnorrisarchery.com

Google springy rests for finger shooters and see what you think. My buddy was 5x Alaska champ with this rest. just a suggestion.Jim


----------



## Bowfinger63 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the great responses. I haven’t seen this many finger shooters in one room, since 1989. 
First for BL Greenway: “Obviously the NAP plunger rest, low or regular profile was the best. But since they don't make them anyway, that isn't an option...unless you are left handed and then you might find one on Ebay! What wrap around support arm did you use that then caused your plunger not to reach center shot?”

I had ordered the Cartel CR-201 (http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cartel-cr-201-magnetic-arrow-rest.html ).
The mounting plate is thick, although it has a recessed area ( on the wrong side). Since it’s least expensive part of this endeavor, I might just try to mill out a hole to let the 5/16 plunger shaft fit thru, and tighten the locking nut against it

The NAP low profile is good, just not as durable as I’d hoped for. I can only wish that AAE or Cartel, Beiter could see to re-design something like the NAP low pro. And build it to their level of quality. I had thought about drilling & tapping a hole in the end of the plunger tip, but then remembered the shaft is a cylinder and would just rotate down with an arrow on it.

I have tried the Timberdoodle II , but could not tune out clearance problems.( it was acting like a overdraw-and not allowing the arrow enough distance to flex around) . I still am using this springy/cushion plunger on the Scepter V. I found it on Ebay, haven’t seen one since. Part of the inner shaft is hexagonal, so it doesn’t just flop down when a arrow is placed on it, and the tip of the plunger head has a slight notch so that the springy can latch onto and lock. This combination is nice and I can achieve very precise left and rights by removing the shaft and rotating 1/6th, but very tedious as it requires a complete disassemble.














I like your setup b-a-maniak, that’s what I was hoping for with these parts, alas, the cushion plunger has two shaft diameters, one to mount into the Berger hole, then increases in size that accommodates the locking nut & the tension body and has grooves along its length for the Clickable index part.
But for now, I think I’ll either grind down the mounting plate on the flipper rest, or return both plungers and see if I can find one that has a longer (5/16) threaded barrel. 
The Spigarelli Click Button (http://www.lancasterarchery.com/spigarelli-click-button.html )
Looks like a possible choice

Thank you all for your input, all very solid. 
It does seem a shame that us compound finger shooters have been shuttled into the corner of having to make our own equipment by modifying perfectly good parts, or from what our inventive minds can come up with.
If the manufacturers made a rest like the NAP low profile rest, or one like the picture above, but with the same quality and materials (stainless steel and a polished tube, and a indexable adjustment barrel) like on their more expensive ones, people would pay a shiny penny for it, at least I would


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

i too have tried a heap of rests suitable for finger shooting but have gone back to the ol' 'springy' rest myself just like geezerhunter. Nearly indestructible and must be idiot proof 'cause I haven't had any problems [yet!]


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i use a cavalier plunger (long) on my martin mystic with a cavlier freeflyte elite rest. the regular length plunger was too short, especially with small diameter arrows.
the regular length cavalier is the right length for hoyt excel recurve, but i've removed it and just shoot the superflyte rest with the side springplate.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showt...herytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2330612tried to paste links to rest i'm selling . . .i hope . . .peace


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2330612 meant this one , sorry


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Bowfinger I see you are shooting a martin. this is my rest on my ShadowCat. It is a magnetic flipper that fits into the mounting recess of the Martin bows. I milled it out of aluminum so I could have a solid magnetic rest. I showed it to one of the martin folks but unfortunately they never adopted it.


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

Very impressive! Also, very cool "money" look.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Bender that's jewelry. Wow...


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

BLGreenway said:


> Very impressive! Also, very cool "money" look.


Used to be that martin only let you have that pattern if you were a staff shooter that won a tournament. Naturally I was forced to get mine off of ebay. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Bowfinger63 (Mar 5, 2006)

*think I'm ok now*

Hey Bow bender, you should make more of those, Probably a market for those,albeit a small,small one-lol! :teeth:
Well, I received the AAE Gold Micro plunger, and was able to get close to centershot (eyeball for now).
I backed the adjustment sleeve as far out as I could, bored out the slot on the Cartel flipper mount. So, I think this will work, at least on the Apex 8.
I'll continue to use the springy cushion rest on The Martin Scepter V. I did find out what it's called and who makes them (or at least used to).
It's a AR-80 rh "spring button arrow rest" made by Golden key-Futura (are they out of business?).
Unfortunately the Decut X-Spot plunger will either go back, or I'll list it for sale,shame I really liked the action and tunability of it.





















The Decut X-spot >>>








If anyone knows where I can get more of these, please PM me









You would think the Bow manufacturers would list the centershot (either measured from inside the window,or outside),and put it on the limb decal along with all the other information, as a way for someone to be able to decide what type and size rest to buy. But that's wishful thinking on my part


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

Bowfinger63 said:


> Hey Bow bender, you should make more of those, Probably a market for those,albeit a small,small one-lol!
> 
> You know...I was thinking the same thing. I know I don't have the talent to make something like that!


----------



## Bowfinger63 (Mar 5, 2006)

BLGreenway said:


> Bowfinger63 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Bow bender, you should make more of those, Probably a market for those,albeit a small,small one-lol!
> ...


----------



## Bowfinger63 (Mar 5, 2006)

Found the noise. it was the limb bolt locking screw, at least,I hope that what it was.
And I have victory v6 350 arrows now for the Apex8, 
Put 100gr tips on the 400's arrows, and will shoot them out of the Scepter V #56.
I'll post a new thread concerning the cams on the ScepterV in the Martin forum


----------



## eagleman55 (Sep 9, 2005)

I tried several different rests and cushion plungers. to no avail with consistency. I switched to the pat Norris adjustable springy and I am in heaven. when stringwalking, I no longer have to shoot left or right at different distances. I now hold spot on at all distances and the arrows go there like magnets were pulling them. much easier to tune also. the springy rest is less than 50. dollars. I have spent several hundred on different plunger/ rest combos and wish I had tried the springy first.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

eagleman55 said:


> I tried several different rests and cushion plungers. to no avail with consistency. I switched to the pat Norris adjustable springy and I am in heaven. when stringwalking, I no longer have to shoot left or right at different distances. I now hold spot on at all distances and the arrows go there like magnets were pulling them. much easier to tune also. the springy rest is less than 50. dollars. I have spent several hundred on different plunger/ rest combos and wish I had tried the springy first.


Eagleman55....I was gifted one of these rests from 2413Gary...I use it on my Barebow recurve, and it is superb...Tried setting it up on my Finger shooting compound, and it is too short...Is there a longer model available, for Compounds??...Awesome rest, for sure.....Take care.....Jim


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

Eagleman55 check your pm.Thanks


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have had the same problem with the short barrel of the plunger. One fix is to put the nut on the inside of the riser and let the bigger part of the plunger hold the rest on. It makes it much harder to adjust, but it does work.

Tim


----------



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

tgross, great advice.

There are some great pictures here and I really appreciate getting to see your rigs. As a new barebow guy it is all helpful.

Bowbender, that is an awesome build and a GORGEOUS DIP!! Martin used to do that? I was thinking about a hydro dip on my hoyt, would it look stupid to have that money scheme on a hoyt bow? That would be awesome for vegas 

I use a spigarelli magnetic spring and an AAE long plunger, but with these big vegas arrows I am actually getting better arrow flight off of a lizard tongue BEST arrow launcher. Pain to keep it on the rest coming to full draw though. Might try the timberdoodle later today.


----------

